# Rocky River



## johnnyb76 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thinking of taking my first trip to Rocky River once the flow slows a bit. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

johnnyb76 
if you have time just go,do not wory about woter flow,i fish in spring shagrin woter is perfect clear and i have no bait,woter is very high and mudy and i cach 3 or 4 steeles.just change spots and play with deferent bait.i use spawn bag and 18" behind that fly.

snag


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

At almost flood stage I would really worry about the flow. Can be potentially dangerous if trying to wade. Wait till it drops significantly. Good luck.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

DO NOT, ignore the flow rates. Big daddy brings up a very valid point, it can be dangerous. Not too mention overly difficult to catch fish in chocolate milk. Not saying it can't be done, it is just much harder, let alone for someone just starting.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Agreed. I know the Rocky VERY well and when it's in a flood stage there is no question that it's dangerous and like these guys said, near impossible to have any real success especially being new to the river. I'd wait at least a solid 4-5 days with no rain and a drop in the flow before venturing out. I know it's hard to hold back with cabin fever but it'll be well worth the wait if you go when conditions are ideal. Good luck


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Drove down o the marina today. Its completely unfishable. Very muddy very fast and it mangled one of the floating docks. Very bad you'd have better luck fishing in a toilet.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I went 3 for 4 tonight in my toilet... Eggs, Pink...


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/u...format=gif_default&period=20&site_no=04201500

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=BKczwImSSDA=&tabid=19478

Good luck!


----------



## johnnyb76 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I was going to wait for things to settle down a bit.


----------

